
Intel Scales Neuromorphic Research System to 100M Neurons - joubert
https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-scales-neuromorphic-research-system-100-million-neurons/
======
p1esk
Why does this bullshit keep being posted here? Zero reasons for this line of
research to exist.

~~~
raidicy
Why is this a waste of time? I know nothing about it but it seems interesting
enough.

~~~
p1esk
Because the only reason for why they built it is "let's build something that
kinda looks like a brain!". Two problems with that though:

1\. It's nothing like a real brain, because we don't really know how a brain
works (if we knew, we would have simulated it in software long time ago).
Human Brain Project has failed spectacularly with far more money and brain
power pumped into it, but at least it advanced neuroscience in some ways
(hopefully). This project advances nothing.

2\. There are no useful applications these spiking networks implemented in
hardware can do better than regular GPUs running regular deep learning models,
and no reasons to believe this will change any time soon.

Someone at Intel is trying to make a career out of it, and a bunch of second
grade researchers are trying to get grant money while the 'neuromorphic'
buzzword is still hot.

~~~
raidicy
After looking into it, it does seem that it's simply a hardware implementation
of SNN's. And reading from the wikipedia, it does seem that SNN's are less
hardware intensive anyway so I am now wondering why make hardware specifically
for it if, as you said, GPU/CPUs can run it no problem. I'm also wondering why
they would double down on hardware when from cursory research there isn't a
holy grail of training like there is in ANN's.

Still, looking at SNN's was pretty interesting.

